# Is PuppyFind.com legit? How about this breeder?



## appstate98 (Apr 5, 2008)

Maltese for sale.

I've been looking at some listings. I want to buy a male pup for a pet, not show, around January. What are your opinions of this website?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I know nothing personally but was reading on another thread earlier that they aren't honest, deal with puppymlls, etc. Are they selling this pup
at 4 weeks??? That's much too young! I would definitely look elsewhere. Either a reputable breeder (and yes, almost all of them are involved
in showing and prices range from about $1200-$3,000 for a "pet quality" puppy), or a rescue. Why don't you check out Petfinder, or a Maltese
Rescue like Northcentral? Good luck in your search!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'd have to say avoid. There is nothing shown there that makes me think they are anything but a backyard breeder who loves their dogs, but I will say - at least their prices are reasonable for the quality you're most likely going to find. 

if you want a maltese that looks like a maltese, i'd look elsewhere. Based on the info given there, I think you'd be taking a chance.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh I just realized that they breed others other than maltese. I'd definitely avoid. They have listings for ccoker spaniels, chihuahuas, maltese and shih tzu's. They put enough info to make them sound 'caring' and reputable, but any breeder serious about bettering any breed would not breed multiple breeds.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Puppyfind.com is notorious for puppy mills and backyard breeders. They all claim that their puppies are "home raised" but in reality they live in cages in backyards and barns. Parker Kennels is in North Carolina and we have a lot of pyppy mills here. 

They are breeding so many different breeds - a huge red flag. In additon to the Puppyfind listings, I found an ad for Shar Peis:

http://classifieds2.breedersclub.net/index...out&id=1355

"Bargain" puppies usually end up costing a lot more over their lifetime because they can rack up the vet bills. Expect to pay about $1,000 for a male puppy from a reputable breeder. We can help you find a reputable breeder.

Please read this excellent explanation about show vs. pet Maltese from Foxstone Maltese:

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/show_vs_pet.htm


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

In my opinion, you have found yourself a backyard breeder at best, or a puppymiller at worst. That's too many breeds to be breeding at once, at least if you intend to do a good job of raising pups. If you just want $$$, then heck yeah, that's the way to go. (sarcasm). 

Puppyfind is a waste of your time, in my opinion. You should also avoid any websites that have "buy it now" buttons. It amazes me how many people think its acceptable to market puppies the way you would sell a set of sheets. 

Perhaps it would help to know what part of the country you are wanting to purchase in? There are reputable maltese breeders almost everywhere, just name the state. People here will happily recommend someone close to you.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (domino_angel @ Dec 10 2008, 02:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686667


> In my opinion, you have found yourself a backyard breeder at best, or a puppymiller at worst. That's too many breeds to be breeding at once, at least if you intend to do a good job of raising pups. If you just want $$$, then heck yeah, that's the way to go. (sarcasm).
> 
> Puppyfind is a waste of your time, in my opinion. You should also avoid any websites that have "buy it now" buttons. It amazes me how many people think its acceptable to market puppies the way you would sell a set of sheets.
> 
> Perhaps it would help to know what part of the country you are wanting to purchase in? There are reputable maltese breeders almost everywhere, just name the state. People here will happily recommend someone close to you.[/B]


I agree.
I know people who have bought their pups from there and some are ok and some are not, they have ALOT of problems.
Just be carful, I know some reputable breeders sell there, but you need to know which ones are reputable/
Good Luck


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

In MANY cases on puppyfind... there isn't even any real pup for sale!! 
My Naddie's photo was stolen  and her photo was up on that site as for sale! I believe a couple other members here had this as well ( their pups photos stolen and placed on puppyfind) .

I also found some reputable breeders pups photos up there as well and notified them. I was told it had happened to them often... photos stolen from their sites and placed on Puppyfind.

Even if theyhave a pup... it might not be the one pictured.

PLEASE BEWARE!


----------



## appstate98 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys for your responses. I'm a person who truly believes "you get what you pay for", but for our budget- we can't afford $1000. We thought about a rescue, but are worried that it may affect our current dog in a negative way. 

After doing some research, when we decide to get a new pup, we will go to the breeder's house to see what the environment is. I personally don't see an issue with a back yard breeder as long as their intentions are good. Our current Maltese came from a BYB in Louisiana and she' been perfect.



Please tell me if I'm in the wrong here.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

There are reputable breeders who advertise there, they know their pups are there most of the time, personally I don't see nothing wrong with it,JMO though.
I know some BYB mean well and some are fine going with them, for me , no I wouldn't feel comfortable.
I want to know my babies parents, I want to make sure I know the background as far as health.
It's just a hot topic with so many opinions, really you are the only one who can say what you will do or not do.
Good Luck


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (appstate98 @ Dec 10 2008, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686724


> Thanks guys for your responses. I'm a person who truly believes "you get what you pay for", but for our budget- we can't afford $1000. We thought about a rescue, but are worried that it may affect our current dog in a negative way.
> 
> After doing some research, when we decide to get a new pup, we will go to the breeder's house to see what the environment is. I personally don't see an issue with a back yard breeder as long as their intentions are good. Our current Maltese came from a BYB in Louisiana and she' been perfect.
> 
> ...


Buying a puppy from a backyard breeder is like playing Russian Roulette with your puppy's future health. Many byb's are sweet and well meaning, but the problem is that they are breeding dogs with unknown backgrounds. Maltese, like any purebred dog, are prone to certain genetic conditions like liver shunts and luxating patellas to name just a few. If a breeder isn't breeding dogs with known backgrounds for generations back and health testing the parents to make sure they are free from diseases they could pass on to their offspring, they can easily produce puppies with "ticking time bombs" for genetic conditions. 

Both luxating patellas and liver disease cost several thousand dollars to diagnose and treat so you can see how quickly a "bargain" puppy can get very expensive. Sadly, all genetic problems aren't treatable. Also, keep in mind that many genetic problems don't show up for years. My Lady was four years old before her "time bombs" started going off.

Another problem with BYB's is that they are breeding dogs who are pretty far off the standard. We get people here all the time asking if their Maltese is purebred. Puppies from BYB's often end up much larger than Maltese are supposed to be and have curly, cottony coats.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd like to add one more thing. Now that you know all the details to that site
and what to look out for, why not wait, save a little more and buy from a reputable
exhibitor/breeder? You will get what you pay for and most likely not have the 
heartache and expense of byb/mill dogs.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*All of the above posts say it perfectly, so I won't repeat any of that in my post.

Look, if you're able to spend $500 + Shipping (Usually $150-$300) to purchase a puppy through PuppyFind, you should really wait a while longer until you have saved up a little more and get a puppy from a reputable breeder who does careful testing on their adults before breeding them. Often, you can find a nice little male for $1200-$1500. Females usually start at $2000-$2500. I would also consider purchasing an older puppy (around 5-8 months old)...they are usually discounted in price, and sometimes the breeders were watching them as a show prospect and they didn't quite fit all the criteria for showing so are now being sold as a "pet" quality puppy.

What state do you live in? There are reuptable breeders in almost every state, and we would all be willing to give you a few breeders to start researching. If you have to wait a year to have enough money saved up, it's worth it...TRUST ME. My last Maltese, Benson, was purchased through one of those websites, and even though I spoke with the breeder over the phone a dozen times, etc, Benson had to be PUT DOWN before his 2ND BIRTHDAY due to a Liver Shunt in which the medicine he was on stopped working, and he was too sick to have the surgery (not to mention it would have cost $5,000). PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE don't support puppymills OR backyard breeders. It's not right.*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (appstate98 @ Dec 10 2008, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686724


> We thought about a rescue, but are worried that it may affect our current dog in a negative way.[/B]



Depending on the dog, your current one, and the new one, there is always a chance of this, whether
thru a breeder, or a rescue. Most of my rescues get along famously with other dogs.

Thru a reputable rescue organization, the dogs are fully vetted, and evaluated for that purpose.

I don't understand why you think a rescue would affect your dog in a negative way. 

I would look into rescue, long before I would consider a BYB. I honestly believe you know what you're
getting thru a reputable rescue. Can't say that about a BYB/Mill dog.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 10 2008, 01:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686798


> QUOTE (appstate98 @ Dec 10 2008, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686724





> We thought about a rescue, but are worried that it may affect our current dog in a negative way.[/B]



Depending on the dog, your current one, and the new one, there is always a chance of this, whether
thru a breeder, or a rescue. Most of my rescues get along famously with other dogs.

Thru a reputable rescue organization, the dogs are fully vetted, and evaluated for that purpose.

I don't understand why you think a rescue would affect your dog in a negative way. 

I would look into rescue, long before I would consider a BYB. I honestly believe you know what you're
getting thru a reputable rescue. Can't say that about a BYB/Mill dog.
[/B][/QUOTE]
:goodpost: 

My first dog, Cloud, came from a very sweet well intentioned BYB. I was lucky. He was great. :cloud9: Oh he was big for the standard, had luxating pattellas, allergies, diabetes later in life; but all in all he was really a great dog and lived to 15. 

My next several dogs (Clancy, Clouseau, Calypso and Cameo) all came from rescue and yes some of them have had issues, minor ones in the case of Clancy and Clouseau and in the case of my little princess Cameo, her issue was that she came pre-spoiled. She is such a little Diva. :wub2: Of course, her tag that she wore when we got her said that she was "Not Spoiled-Blessed." :innocent: 

I would say that you may want to hold off on a dog if $1000 seems high to you. I have spent that in mostly routine medical bills this month alone (on just two of my dogs). I find the intial price of a dog from a reputable breeder never compares to what you will spend over the course of their lifetime no matter where they come from.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (appstate98 @ Dec 10 2008, 08:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=686724


> Thanks guys for your responses. I'm a person who truly believes "you get what you pay for", but for our budget- we can't afford $1000. We thought about a rescue, but are worried that it may affect our current dog in a negative way.
> 
> After doing some research, when we decide to get a new pup, we will go to the breeder's house to see what the environment is. I personally don't see an issue with a back yard breeder as long as their intentions are good. Our current Maltese came from a BYB in Louisiana and she' been perfect.
> 
> Please tell me if I'm in the wrong here.[/B]


My Annie, who is a rescue, was a turn in from a BYB in Louisiana (one whom by her website many would think was okay). I don't see how a rescue would affect your current dog in a negative way anymore than a dog from a reputable breeder might. 

And, a back yard breeder with good intentions is an oxymoron - in my opinion.

Linda


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

This may or may not happen very often, but I have seen reputable breeders sell older male puppies for less than 1000. Not the bargain basement prices you have been showing us, but reasonable prices nevertheless. Watch this forum, look at ALL the breeders you can find. There are references to dozens of breeders on this forum, check the breeders' for leads. 

Rescues are a very good option for you. This fear of the new dog getting along with your current is erroneous, any good rescue will match the new dog to fit your family situation. Make some applications to rescues, make your maltese desire known, and see what happens. There isn't anything to lose by trying. 

You might not be able to afford 1000 for a dog right this second, but it would be worth your time to try to save up the money. If you can't manage to save up enough then quite frankly you shouldn't be getting any dog, period. If it's a matter of simply being impatient and not wanting to wait consider this: This dog will be in your life for the next 12-15 years or longer. Consider the consequences of making a poor choice: Extremely high vet bills, poor temperment, or even a dead puppy. What if you got some BYB pup, and it ended up having parvo?! You wouldn't be ABLE to get another pup for who knows how long. Also, if your current dog is so great, why don't you go back to that breeder again?

I don't want to be harsh, but it seems like you already have your mind made up about what you are going to do. I'm not sure why you are asking for advice.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My Naddie is a rescue.. age guesstimated to be 1-2 years old when we got her. There's not a person (including children), dog or cat that she doesn't like. She has the most beautiful temperment of any pooch I've ever had . Yes, she had a few 'issues' ( potty manners and separation anxiety) but I was fully informed about them from the fostermom. It just took a little time and patience to work her thru them. We've had her over 3 years now and her vet visits reflect she is in excellent health! ( NOT SO THE CASE of little Missy that we got from a BYB... she was a 'bargain" that ended up costing us thousands, upon thousands, upon thousands of dollars to take car of her health issues. Though I don't regret getting her as I adored her... and think maybe someone else may not have been able to give her the proper care she needed... However, I reflect and realize we could easily have gotten 3!!! if not 4! Malts from reputable breeders for what we layed out for our little Missy! 

After a couple of years we got Quincy. Quincy came from a loving home but family had to relocate to another country. He too is the sweetest little boy you could ask for. His affect on Naddie??? She loves him and he ..her. He has in fact helped Naddie 'blossom' even more! 

Please at least explore a reputable rescue . They want good matches and do a lot of questioning about you and your pooch and want what is best for all involved. They CARE that there is a good match and the rescue pup will end up in a suitable forever home. That includes a good match to your pooch. BYB don't usually care about anything but the sale. Even 'guarantees' don't mean a lot because by the time health issues crop up... you are already attached! .. so return of the pooch is not an option in most cases.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree with all the rescue responses. If you wish to consider a rescue, the best thing for you, IMO, is to put in your application, get approved as an adoptive family, and then wait for exactly what you want. My husband and I have fostered Maltese with and without health issues (heart valve, luxating patellas, spinal issues), with and without allergies, with and without emotional issues (fear, agression, separation anxiety), and they have ranged in age from 3 months to more than 9 years. These dogs, as Debbie said, go to their 'furever' homes completely vetted.

Our own rescue dog, Charlotte, has been with us for 3.5 years. Her little personality is STILL blossoming. When she came to us she was timid and submissive to everything and everyone. Yesterday, while in the vet's waiting room, she ran up to a man we didn't know and placed her front paws on the man's leg, asking to be petted. Our hearts sang!

Also, please remember that the initial purchase price is only the beginning. When I stopped keeping track of every nickel we spent on Lilly, she was only 8 years old, and we had already spent over $10K on her. In the 4 years since, in addition to her annual checkups and vaccinations, she has had another $3K surgery, she eats prescription food, and she has had her teeth cleaned annually. Owning a dog is a huge financial responsibility, and one not to be considered lightly.

Good luck!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

As I said in your other thread, I think it would better to add an older dog to your household than expecting an eight year old to adjust to a puppy. I think it's much more likely that a puppy would "affect your current dog in a negative way" as you say.

On the otherhand, a rescue should not be considered a cheap way to get a Maltese. Dogs are expensive and if you can't afford the upfront price, you probably can't afford another dog. At eight, your other Maltese is a senior and just beginning what can be very expensive years. I speak from experience because my Lady is thirteen now and costs me about *$5,000 a year*.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 11 2008, 09:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687314


> As I said in your other thread, I think it would better to add an older dog to your household than expecting an eight year old to adjust to a puppy. I think it's much more likely that a puppy would "affect your current dog in a negative way" as you say.
> 
> On the otherhand, a rescue should not be considered a cheap way to get a Maltese. Dogs are expensive and if you can't afford the upfront price, you probably can't afford another dog. *At eight, your other Maltese is a senior and just beginning what can be very expensive years. I speak from experience because my Lady is thirteen now and costs me about $5,000 a year.*



Geez, I didn't know that your dog was eight years old. Yeah, sorry, but I don't think you have any business getting a tiny, young puppy. You really should look for a dog that is at least a year old or more. Everyone is right, an eight year old dog is going to have a lot more trouble adjusting to a puppy than she would a full grown adult. That's going to be too much energy for her. Your current dog could get stressed out, develop bad behaviors or even hurt the puppy. For that matter, the puppy could hurt your older maltese. 

If you absolutely must get a puppy, at least try to find an older puppy. Sometimes the show breeders will keep one back as a show prospect and it doesn't always pan out. So, they can sometimes have pups from 6 months to even a year old. That _might_ work out for you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 11 2008, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687314


> As I said in your other thread, I think it would better to add an older dog to your household than expecting an eight year old to adjust to a puppy. I think it's much more likely that a puppy would "affect your current dog in a negative way" as you say.
> 
> On the otherhand, a rescue should not be considered a cheap way to get a Maltese. Dogs are expensive and if you can't afford the upfront price, you probably can't afford another dog. At eight, your other Maltese is a senior and just beginning what can be very expensive years. I speak from experience because my Lady is thirteen now and costs me about *$5,000 a year*.[/B]



:goodpost:


----------



## appstate98 (Apr 5, 2008)

QUOTE (domino_angel @ Dec 11 2008, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687429


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 11 2008, 09:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687314





> As I said in your other thread, I think it would better to add an older dog to your household than expecting an eight year old to adjust to a puppy. I think it's much more likely that a puppy would "affect your current dog in a negative way" as you say.
> 
> On the otherhand, a rescue should not be considered a cheap way to get a Maltese. Dogs are expensive and if you can't afford the upfront price, you probably can't afford another dog. *At eight, your other Maltese is a senior and just beginning what can be very expensive years. I speak from experience because my Lady is thirteen now and costs me about $5,000 a year.*



Geez, I didn't know that your dog was eight years old. Yeah, sorry, but I don't think you have any business getting a tiny, young puppy. You really should look for a dog that is at least a year old or more. Everyone is right, an eight year old dog is going to have a lot more trouble adjusting to a puppy than she would a full grown adult. That's going to be too much energy for her. Your current dog could get stressed out, develop bad behaviors or even hurt the puppy. For that matter, the puppy could hurt your older maltese. 

If you absolutely must get a puppy, at least try to find an older puppy. Sometimes the show breeders will keep one back as a show prospect and it doesn't always pan out. So, they can sometimes have pups from 6 months to even a year old. That _might_ work out for you.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I see your point. Our 8 yr old forgets her age. She plays like a pup and is full of energy. Maybe it's because she lived with a Jack Russell for two years.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE


> As I said in your other thread, I think it would better to add an older dog to your household than expecting an eight year old to adjust to a puppy. I think it's much more likely that a puppy would "affect your current dog in a negative way" as you say.[/B]


An eight year old dog does not want to keep up with a pup. You think that your 8 years old is full of energy because you have forgotten how much energy a pup has. I have seen how my older dog acts around young dogs and for his age he is still full of energy. A few days ago I was at a house who has an 8 years old shi tzu and a 1 year old terrier kind. The shi tzu was not interested playing with the one year old. She wanted her quiet.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Have you thought about looking for a retired show dog from one of the reputable breeders we keep telling you about? They normally only charge a small neuter/spay fee and you're getting a healthy dog that isn't a puppy. I would never bring a puppy into my home if I had another dog over the age of 4 or 5. It isn't fair to them. You want your dog and the new dog to be friends and get along. I don't see that happening with a 12 week old puppy and an older adult.


----------

